# First time --looking for people with my condition - Levator Ani Syndrome/Proctalgia Fugax



## Milo Manopoulos Beitman (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi,

So for years they just thought maybe I had IBS but I didn't really show the typical symptoms. About 5 years ago, I had a doctor say they believe I have proctalgia fugax/levator ani syndrome. its like a charlie horse pain in my colon. I am looking for anyone with similar experiences or condition. Thank you so much!


----------

